# BSA 904 ACP rescued from a skip!



## vintagebicycleman (Nov 15, 2018)

I recently bought this rather rough c.1945/6 BSA 904 ACP from a guy who found it in a skip in Scotland. I had been looking for one for a while with no luck. BSA Airborne bikes are a bit of a passion of mine as my grandfather was a Royal Marines Commando in the Second World War. I so far had a 1st and 2nd pattern airborne and a Post War Danish version so an ACP was the last adult sized para bike I needed for my collection.
Unfortunatley for me, I overpaid for the bike and then had to get it from Scotland to Kent in England by courier. I plan to leave the paintwork on the bike original for the time being as I don't have the funds to put into a full restoration. I have found some substitute parts and will be doing the usual service items, along with re-building both wheels. I am going to attempt to do this myself having only repaired existing wheels before not built them from scratch. 



Here she is after light clean and an oily rag over what's left of  the paintwork. I have fitted the chainguard from a 1951 BSA ladies bike as it was the same colour and also an old BSA shifter cover I had in my spares box. I have the mudguards from the ladies bike too which I will fit as a temporary until some original guards can be found. When I have all the original Spec parts I will probably look at re-doing the paint and chrome.


----------



## manuel rivera (Nov 15, 2018)

Cool bike!


----------



## Barto (Nov 15, 2018)

NICE!!  Very cool look and lines to this bike!!


----------



## Frank and Pam Skid Kings (Nov 15, 2018)

Love it as is. Great score, no matter what it cost. You saved a cool bike !


----------



## bricycle (Nov 15, 2018)

just in case you didn't know either "Skip": A large open-topped rubbish bin, designed to be lifted onto the back of a truck


----------



## vintagebicycleman (Nov 15, 2018)

bricycle said:


> just in case you didn't know either "Skip": A large open-topped rubbish bin, designed to be lifted onto the back of a truck



In US english 'Dumpster'?


----------



## Sven (Nov 15, 2018)

Super nice find and recovery. Keep us posted on your progress.
I learn the term "skip"  from watching  Kim And Aggie as well as " Obsessive Compulsive Cleaners" on BBC.  I like educational TV.


----------



## vintagebicycleman (Nov 24, 2018)

Bit of an update guys, ive fitted the mudguards from the '51 BSA ladies and re-built the front wheel. Original hub, good used dunlop rim and new spokes.


----------



## anders1 (Nov 28, 2018)

Cool project!!


----------

